# laufwerke umbenennen!



## gullideckelwerfer (25. März 2004)

moin, moin! 
ich wollte fragen wie ich bei meinem rechner die laufwerksbuchstaben ändern kann? mir ist nämlich beim partitionieren & installieren der blöde fehler unterlaufen das ich ausversehen mein betriebssystem (WIN-XP pro.) auf G: installiert habe. & daher wollte ich jetzt wissen wie ich z.B. G: in C: umbenennen kann? also ich habe zwei festpladden! eine 60 GB & eine 160 GB die 60 GB is die pladde die ich zuvor (bevor ich die 160er reingehauen hab) als haupt (master) pladde hatte. die 60er is als C: benannt, möchte sie aber nur als backup-pladde nutzen (slave). die 160er is in zwei teile partitioniert 1x 20 GB & 1x 140 GB! auf der 20 GB sind noch 7,5 GB frei, auf der 140 GB sind 64 GB frei & auf der backup-pladde 60 GB! will die 20er partition als C:, die 140er als D: & die 60er als E: umbennen. nun werden aber z.Zt. auch noch meine beiden CD-Laufwerke jeweils als E: & F: bezeichnet!
ich danke für jede nützliche antwort! THX


----------



## gothic ghost (26. März 2004)

*Laufwerke*

hi,
Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung
rechts Klick auf eine Partition im Kontextmenü 
auf ändern des ...........tralala + ][


----------



## gullideckelwerfer (26. März 2004)

tut mir echt leid, aber ich konnte dir absolut nicht folgen!:-(


----------



## server (26. März 2004)

Hi,

Start
Einstellungen
Systemsteuerung
Verwaltung
Computerverwaltung
Datenträgerverwaltung
Rechtsklick auf zu änderndes LW -> Laufwersbuchstaben ändern.


----------



## gullideckelwerfer (26. März 2004)

bekomme dann immer nur die meldung: "Der Laufwerksbuchstabe des System- oder Startvolumes kann nicht geändert werden."  
kann mir denn niemand wirklich weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. März 2004)

Die Fehlermeldung sagt Dir, dass Du System- oder Startpartitionen (von denen gebootet wird) nicht umbenennen kannst. Jedenfalls ist das nicht aus dem laufenden Windows-System selbst heraus möglich.
Ohne es probiert zu haben, kann ich Dir nur raten, den Rechner mit der Reparaturkonsole von der Windows-CD zu booten und es darüber zu versuchen. Ob das allerdings geht, kann ich Dir nicht versprechen.

PS: Halte Dich bitte (einigermaßen) an hierzulande geltende Rechtschreibregeln und verzichte auf saloppe Ausdrücke wie "pladde". 

PPS: Ins Windows-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. März 2004)

Du kannst jede Partition frei mit Buchstaben versehen, das Problem ist - wie Du schon festgestellt hast - nicht die Partition wo sich das BSystem befindet. Da hilft nämlich nur neu installieren.

Es liegt einfach daran, das viele Programm an das Laufwerk gebunden werden, wenn man jetzt einfach den Laufwerksbuchstaben ändern, dürfte Windows ziemlich alt aussehen und ggf. gar nicht mehr starten wollen.


----------

